# DIY Pool Aquarium Project?



## DrewTheMan (Dec 20, 2019)

Hey guys,

I'm just curious if anybody on here has tried to use a small pool, roughly 500-1000 gallons and use it as an aquarium. I've seen a few that were well done in their basements in the past but would like to know if anyone had experience? Any information on this matter would be great. I would like to set one up in my basement as well but just like some guidance and go from there. Thanks!

-Drew


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

I know Catch Em all Fishing on youtube keeps some monster fish in an above ground pool


----------

